# Recruiting Sites



## Amiers (Feb 13, 2015)

We as an employer are always looking for new sites to post our jobs. Being we are a very special batch we are looking for sites that cater to gymnasts, circus acts with horses, equine interns or animal handling interns.

We have exhausted the normal website sites, so looking to mix it up a bit.

Pay to post or free to post is both acceptable.


----------

